# Gates Carbon Belt Vs Chain on Alfine



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

We're looking to put a Gates belt on an Alfine on a fat bike. 
I've not yet messed with any of the Gates stuff so I have a question. 
How do the rings and cogs on the belt stuff size up to the teeth on chainrings? 
Do I go tooth for tooth or is it a diameter thing? 

Those Gates parts are pricey, so I don't want to buy a ton of them. 

I was thinking 20-30 or 20-28.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

The idea of tooth count / simple math remains.

Do you ever ride in areas with wet, large grain sand?

If the answer is no, go ahead and try out a belt configuration. The above condition is the main kind of gunk that the belt doesn't shed well.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It won't be for me. I'll mention about the sand since we live on Long Island. 
Thanks, I figured the math was the same but having never messed with it before, I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Also, might be useful: Gates&#0174 Carbon Drive&#0153 Bicycle Calculator

I didn't know they had a 30T front? I thought the lowest chainring tooth count they have available is 39.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh crap. Look at that.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like 39-26.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's a little detail I'm not fond of. Wish they could make it work with smaller rings.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

We're building a Pugs with 39-26, Alfine and Marge Lites. I'll let you know how it works. Thanks for the help.


----------

